# Samsung HT and dvd combo issues



## ntwill25 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have spent the last 2 days trying to figure out this system.
A couple of the main issues I have are the following.

1) Every time I turn the system on I have to turn in t.v, dvr, ht then set ht to HDMI input and set t.v. to HDMI input. This seems like way too much especially for the kids. There is no easier way? They both reset to tv or digital input whenever they are turned off and on.

2) The Ht also resets the screen size to 4:3 instead of 16:9 which I want it on.

3) ht speakers only all work with dvd, 2 front are on when i watch t.v.

4) Are some of these problems maybe caused by the Anynet feature, doesn't seem to mw like the units are working with one another?

I am very frustrated with this, Thanks for any help, Neil


----------

